# Jungle Parasite Clear for Bloat



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi

A few years ago i had a case of bloat and Cichlidaholic posted a cure with Jungle Parasite Clear that had worked very well for me. Does anybody know where to find her post?

thanks


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Mudkicker, Is this what you were looking for? :-?

cichlidaholic

Joined: 06 Dec 2005

Location: Western Kentucky
Posted: Thu Jan 11, 2007 9:21 am Post subject: 
Yes, a drastic temperature change like that would be a real stressor on your tank.

Since they are having white stringy feces and not eating, and two of them appear emaciated, I would begin bloat treatment at once. There are two methods for two different meds posted below in the links. If neither of these meds are available to you, you could also try using Jungle Parasite Clear fizz tabs, this would require 3 treatments spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment. I would treat the entire tank, and I would refrain from feeding throughout any of the treatment methods I chose to use. I prefer to not even offer food until 48 hours after the final treatment and a huge water change.

HTH

Kim


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

yes that's it thank you.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Mudkicker said:


> yes that's it thank you.


No Problem, if you try it out let me know how it goes for ya as this is one med that is readily available to me if the need should arise. opcorn:


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

i have used it in the past with great results for bloat.
i am using it now because the Clout treatment did not work.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck, hope it works out for ya. Will have to save them treatment instructions just in case.....since both Metro and Clout have to be ordered here, and one of our LFS's look at ya weird when you mention those names like your speaking Greek.


----------



## yduck (Apr 8, 2011)

So did it clear? i started with the salt and epsom salt this am since i do not have enough clout to treat 75 gallons for a few days.


----------

